# My red dogs



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a picture of Bristol, watching over her flock. She is on top of Meg, our red lab mama, so she can spring into action if the pups need her. Fletcher is the pup on the floor on the left and Faith is the pup on the floor on the right. 

Sorry about the lighting. The pups are almost four months and it is still almost impossible to get a decent picture of them awake.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention - for those of you who look closely at the picture, yes - that is duct tape on my chair. I didn't follow the "they chew until they're two" rule with Bristol. We bought new furniture and she treated the chair as if it was a rawhide. I refuse to replace it or get it fixed until they are ALL two.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is probably never a dull minute at your house.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

No - TR - there is not.  I love it though.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ...
> Sorry about the lighting. ...


Let me help.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bristol & Meg look more alike than Meg & her pups, or the pups to each other. Must confuse people all the time <G>.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Bob, for the lighting upgrade.  

Meg is the reason we ended up with a vizsla - people always thought she was a vizsla. She has the energy of one and she will point on occasion. However, she is a bit too big to be a vizsla. When people would ask, I got interested in the breed. Little did I know, what a wonderful group of people I would meet because of them. 

Fletcher, our male, has his dad's build and Meg's coat color. Faith has her dad's coloring and her mom's build. This whole breeding was a lesson in genetics. 

You're still convinced Meg is part vizsla, aren't you? I may have to sharpie her nose dark.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Why dogs are good for kids.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Real country girls. Field trial for a while with red bird dogs and you start meeting the real country girls.

I like them a lot.

Happy trails and trials.

Sorry to hijack the thread MeandMy3. Your love of dogs is wonderful. 

RBD


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hijack away, RBD. Love the pictures.  I even like petting cows. Ha!


----------

